# Local CANADIAN Guitar Hero's



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

Local Canadian Guitar Heroes

I've always wanted to do this thread on a site where there might be some recognition for these musicians.
Of all the musicians that have influenced me over the years, I think I have been most affected by the local guitarists and other players that you can see on a regular basis. Of course, the Hendrixs, Claptons, Pages, and Beck's are there also. But it is the local players that I am talking about here.
These guys are players that I thought were/are as good or better as anyone else in the world
So here a list of players that I absolutely love and have a ton of admiration for. 

Lets hear from the Guitars Canada community and name your fav Local Heroes. :smilie_flagge17: 

*John Richardson (Screamin' JR)*....guitarist from the original *NUCLEUS*. My brother bought me their album when I was in Grade eight. JR had a truely original style that was...screaming. Les Paul Custom through a Traynor Custom Special. Ironically, I replaced JR in the band I'm in now.

*Val Mancuso/ Dee Long*.....these two guitarists were in a band called *BLOODSTONE* they were a local Scarborough band in the 1969-71 era. I was in grade 9 when I first heard them. and they were fantastic. Not only were they both great players, but the band's repertiore opened my ears to a lot other bands that I hadn't heard yet. I think Val teachs music at York University and Dee went on to found KLATUU. Val played a 59' Les Paul Jr. and Dee played a cherry 335 (along with a B3) both played into Traynor Bassmaster Mk II's

*Domenic Troiano*..*.MANDALA, BUSH, JAMES GANG, THE GUESS WHO.* Now I know Donny was pretty well known even outside of this country. But he is a local boy who was simply amazing. His playing, sound, songs and personality will forever be a major influence for me. I often go to the well for inspiration from him. RIP sweet boy.

*Gord Wasek*...*LEIGH ASHFORD, FLUDD, SWEET BLINDNESS* and many others. Gord plays at level that the rest of us can only dream of. He still plays around in a band called *WIZARD*. I saw him last year in a small pub on Kingston Rd, and went home to practise. I had the honour of following him into *SWEET BLINDNESS* and had shoes to fill I was never capable of.
A Strat through a old 100w Marshall stack (that I own now) in the early 70's. And earlier than that, a SG Jr. into a Traynor Bassmaster Mk.II 

*Paul Naumann*...*A FOOT IN COLDWATER*....Tone, tone, tone. Paul's Strat into (at least) one 100w Marshall stack was a thing of sonic beauty. Add to that his style and songwriting, not to mention his presence on stage and you could not help but being influenced by this guy. Also responsible for writing a Canadian Classic "(Make Me Do) Anything You Want" that includes one of the most tasteful solo's of all time.

*Mike McDonald*....The very first bar I played, was in Grade 11, sitting in with Mike. He still plays at that bar (Grossmans on Spadina) every Wed.
If you want to hear taste personified. Then go see Mike play his SG Special into his Super Reverb. Unbelievable.

*John Bride*......Eric Clapton wishes he had John's tone and taste. While quite obviously a disciple of early Slowhand. He eclipsed him decades ago. We used to go see John with *The Cameo Blues Band* back in the late 70's and marvel at his Strat through a Vibrolux tone. A great player that still tears it up on the circuit.

*Danny Marks*.....*EDWARD BEAR* ...While Danny prides himself on his economical playing, if you ever get a chance to see him play blues and he lets it rip, you are in for a treat. 

*Kevin Breit*....A latter day hero of mine. He plays the Orbit Room every Monday. Go and be prepared to pick your jaw off the floor. Bill Frizell meets Jeff Beck meets Ry Cooder. Also a real sweetheart of a guy.

Well that's it for mine.

Chime in with your heroes.  

Cheers
Pete


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

Well I don't get out much but lately the hottest guitar player I've seen live is a guy by the name of Sam Weber. Don't know if you have heard of the Weber brothers, Sam and Ryan, but they are great. Just ask the Hawk who initiated them into his legion. Both bros have done the Hawks boot camp and passed with flying colours.


----------



## zao_89 (Feb 17, 2006)

*fUSER*: guitarist from *Automatic*. From live performances to studio tracks, he's destined to become the next Slash. With a hard rocking band, hes sure to be on Much in the years to come.


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

by the way faracaster I agree with all your picks and reviews.....:food-smiley-004:


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

PaulS said:


> by the way faracaster I agree with all your picks and reviews.....:food-smiley-004:


...same here!

one local (toronto) guy that very few people have heard play is rick gunn. i'll try and keep you posted on his whereabouts. he doesn't play out much, and he has yet to find a decent band/artist with whom to perform. like pall naumann, he pretty much plugs into anything from a fender frontman to a bastardized vintage bassman, and makes sounds that only beck himself would attempt.

also ken o'gorman (cousin of brian greenway - april wine) who has a band called house of not. i think he also plays with dee long - i'm not sure. ken's rare solos take my breath away.

i've always thought that kim mitchell was underrated as a guitarist.

i can't refrain from mentioning frank marino (montreal). if you thought you knew him from his fuzzed-out days with mahogany rush, you're in for a real shock. frank has matured into a genuine master. not a bad vocalist, either.

great thread!

-dh


----------



## Beatles (Feb 7, 2006)

Yup I gotta agree with you Faracaster (and all the others who posted). Gord Wasek. Boy that goes back a while. Caught a couple of shows he did last year. Awesome. Screamin JR. LOL the guys never quits. Kudos to him. Dave Henman.....question for you... is that the same Ken O'gorman who lives in Etobicoke? If it is, I met him at his home last year. I was buying some studio foam off him. Really decent guy.

One player thats been off the scene for a while ( as far as I know ) is Jeff Healy. Always liked his style.


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

You know, I forgot one.

And I'll add apologies to this fellow right now, because he was a HUGE influence to me. He is tasteful and had tone to die for. I bought a guitar from him in the early seventies, I became a friend of his back in the eighties and we have played and gigged together on many occasions. It was my honour to sub for him, in a band of his own name for a few nights when he injured his hand. He is a sweetheart of a guy that loves to talk tone.
*MIKE McKENNA*.....If you have never heard the seminal *McKenna Mendleson Mainline* album called *STINK*. Rush out and buy it. This is an album from the time of Cream and Jimi Hendrix and The Beatles White Album. It holds up very well. A rootsy blues album that has Mike playing a 58' sunburst Les Paul, through a 100 watt Marshall stack. Quirky, lovable lyrics from Joe Mendleson and a solid rhythm section with Mike Harrison and Tony Nolasco.
Mike takes what Clapton started on the John Mayall Bluesbreakers album and notchs it up. Mike plays with such taste, touch and tone on that album, it may have never been touched by another Canadian electric blues player.
Mike still plays around ( unfortunately I haven't seen him or talked with him for several years) and is always great to see a Canadian blues guitar legend when you can catch him.

Cheers
Pete


----------



## Beatles (Feb 7, 2006)

McKenna Mendelson Mainline. One of my all time favorite local bands. Used to go and see them any time I could. I was at a bar one night with a friend of mine ( don't recall the bar). We got pretty wasted. My friend was a Joe Mendelson fanatic. At the end of the night he we up to the stage and swiped one on Joe's mics (don't tel Joe). They were quite the band. Never stood up when they played, always sat down in chairs. I wore out two Stink albums from playing them so much. 

You can catch Mike the odd time playing at the Black Swan on the Danforth.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

Beatles said:


> Yup I gotta agree with you Faracaster (and all the others who posted). Gord Wasek. Boy that goes back a while. Caught a couple of shows he did last year. Awesome. Screamin JR. LOL the guys never quits. Kudos to him. Dave Henman.....question for you... is that the same Ken O'gorman who lives in Etobicoke? If it is, I met him at his home last year. I was buying some studio foam off him. Really decent guy.
> 
> One player thats been off the scene for a while ( as far as I know ) is Jeff Healy. Always liked his style.


...that's ken!

i agree re healey. i had the pleasure of watching him jam using my guitar and rig a few years ago - yup, tone is in the fingers!

-dh


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

The Goods from the Sadies are my local guitar heros.


----------



## FrogRick12 (Feb 21, 2006)

+1 for Paul Naumann
I can still remember opening for Foot at Central Peel Secondary School in Brampton in 1973 when we were still wet behind the ears....he had a magical tone and great stage presence.

Here's another one....

Bill Durst from London, ON

Originally with Thundermug - great composer - great chops.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...one more: wendell ferguson!!!!


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

How about the two Colins.... Colin James and Colin Lindren


----------



## keefsdad (Feb 7, 2006)

faracaster said:


> Local Canadian Guitar Heroes
> 
> I've always wanted to do this thread on a site where there might be some recognition for these musicians.
> Of all the musicians that have influenced me over the years, I think I have been most affected by the local guitarists and other players that you can see on a regular basis. Of course, the Hendrixs, Claptons, Pages, and Beck's are there also. But it is the local players that I am talking about here.
> ...


Cool to hear about Screamin' JR. I have fond memeories of Nucleus, too.
Also, the late Lenny Breau, Kim Mitchell, David Wilcox, Tony Springer, etc.


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

Even I can appreciate an excellent guitarist (we don't always rag on them). While not a huge fan of all his music, one of the greatest Canadian guitarists in my eyes is *Bruce Cockburn.* They way he picks and all the little nuances of his playing are really quite amazing. I don't know much of his catalogue other than some of his hits, but listen closely to songs like "If a Tree Falls", "Rocket Launcher", "Lovers in a dangerous Time" etc... His playing blew me away when he played acoustic at the Tsunami relief concert.


----------



## keefsdad (Feb 7, 2006)

I agree, Bruce is excellent. Check out his CD of instrumental acoustic stuff.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

The late great Brian "Too Loud" Mcleod of Chilliwac and later The Headpins was a great one in my opinion.

Others?

Alex Lifeson
kim Mitchell
Frank Marino
Lenny Breau (lived in Winnipeg for years)
Gabe LaPointe (my dad)


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

Does Randy Bachman count? And that other guy Rik Emit? And what about Coiln James - oh yeah already mentioned... We have a lot of great guitar players in this country, known and unknown. And some might even be members or browsers of this forum. The best player I know probably isn't well know at all outside some circles in TO, but I've been hanging out in bars and watching bar bands for over 30 years, I think, being a player, I can tell when some one has that special ability and this guy has it. I won't embarass him by posting his full name, but his first name is Nick and he is the best natural players I've ever seen. And I know there are others like him out there that never get to show thier stuff in public. Our loss.


----------



## rellajam (Sep 6, 2010)

Val Mancuso currently teaches guitar and vocal classes at a North York Catholic school. How do I know? I was his student =) Awesome teacher and one of my guitar heroes


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Nice to see a great thread revived! 

Plus one for Wendell Ferguson. And while we're on the subject of folkies I have to mention Ken Whiteley and Stephen Fearing.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Should be some updates for this by now.


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

Pat Travers..."Snortin' Whiskey and Drinkin' Cocaine"

David Wilcox..."That Hypnotizin’ Boogie"

Rick Santers..."Can't Shake You"

Justin Bieber...HA HA HA...Just kidding...!!!...


----------

